# Hilfsmethoden



## LokenID (25. Jun 2011)

Hi, 

hab zu später stunde noch einen Teil meiner Aufgaben gemacht, geht um Hilfsmethoden. Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher ob das alles stimmt und gut gelöst ist, könnt Ihr da mal drüberschauen? Compiler schluckt soweit alles, aber das heißt ja noch nicht viel. 

Aufgabe war, selbst Methoden zu schreiben


```
import IO.*;
public class StringUtils{


	static char [] stringtochar(String strg) { //String wird übergeben, soll char array ausgeben

	char [] a = new char [strg.length()]; 
		
		for(int i=0; i<a.length;i++)
		{
			a[i] = strg.charAt(i);
		}
		
		return a;

	}	

	static String chartostring(char [] a) { //gleiches andersrum
		String strg = null; //null = kein Wert oder wird das Ergebniss verfälscht??

		for(int i=0; i<a.length;i++)
		{	
			strg = strg +  a[i]; 
		}
		
		return strg; 
	}	


	static String loweruppercase(String text, int i) { // alle Buchstaben von Text sollen klein, i-te Stelle groß geschrieben werden

	char [] a = stringtochar(text);

	for (int j = 0; j<a.length; j++) {		// alle klein 
		 Character.toLowerCase(a[j]);
		}

	Character.toUpperCase(a[i]); 
	
	chartostring(a);
	
	return text;
	}

	static char [] stringtochar(String strg) {
	
	return text;
	}

    public static void main (String[] args) { //hier soll später alles zusammengefügt werden

	String strg = "xxx";
	
	}
	
}
```


Danke schonmal


----------



## Firephoenix (25. Jun 2011)

Hi, für die CharToString würde ich einen StringBuilder verwenden, dort kannst du mit .append(c) jeweils die Chars anhängen und am Ende das ganze ding mit .toString() in einen String konvertieren.
Ansonsten solltest du bei der Methode trotzdem den String initialisieren, wenn man weiß das man ein Objekt direkt benötigt lässt man es nicht auf null 

Bei der loweruppercase machst du die i-te stelle zuerst klein und dann wieder groß, wenn du eine if-Abfrage in die Schleife einfügst, dass wenn j == i zutrifft dann das zeichen groß geschrieben wird umgehst du das.
den umweg über die chars würde ich an der Stelle auch nicht gehen falls nicht gefordert, sondern das ganze zeichenweise direkt mit einem StringBuilder zusammenfügen 
Bleibt nur noch die stringtochar unten, die sieht irgendwie so doppelt und leer aus.
Gruß


----------



## LokenID (26. Jun 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise


----------

